# 1950's Huffy restoration.  Finally complete. Only new parts used were the tires.



## mstovall (Feb 12, 2020)

Finally finished this project on to the next one. Next one will be a 1968 Sears 10 speed muscle bike. Maybe someday I will find a tank for this one. It's a nice survivor.


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice job! Love the saddle bags!!


----------

